# Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC) Swatch thread!



## iamgrape1119 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys! I did a board search but nothing came up. I just wanted to post some swatches of OCC lip tars since a lot of ppl have been really interested in them 

T-B: RX, Traffic, Melange, Uber, Grandma, Pageant






L-R: Traffic, Uber, Grandma, Pageant, Melange, RX

















RX: a primary blue. Great for adding a hint of coolness to any lip color. Beware though, since it's HIGHLY pigmented, so a little goes a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG way. You don't want to look like you just had a Blue raspberry Jolly Rancher.

Traffic: A bright yellow. I got this mainly because I wanted to mix it w/ NSFW for a Safety Orange dupe, but since I'm a tard, I forgot to add NSFW in my cart..... However, I like to mix Traffic w/ a little bix of my Beautyrush lipgloss in Cantaloopy, and the color is very similar to a MAC slimshine called Voile. Again, since it's a primary color, I don't recommend to wear this along.

Melange: This is the most wearable color out of the bunch. It's a warm amber brown. It's a great MLBB color. I can even see my mother wearing this. It's a great color for office. It's a great safe color to order if you wanted to try OCC for the first time.

Uber: This is an uber duper cool toned dirt brown. I have fairly light skin, and I DON'T recommend us light-skinned to wear this color alone. I recommend this for people with tanned/dark complexion as a great nude color. However, if you mixed Uber with something warmer, like Melange and Grandma, it's going to look great. It's amazing at toning down the brightness of colors.

Grandma: First of all, LOL at the name. I don't know about you, but my grandma definitely does NOT have lips this luscious. The color is my favorite out of the bunch. I'm already planning on getting a back up of this. This is a very clean & crisp coral. It is amazing for spring/summer. I STRONGLY recommend this for EVERYONE.

Pageant: This color is hot...HOT! Definitely NOT for the faint of hearts. This is an in-your-face, unapologetic BRIGHT pink. It's on the cooler side, so it's very face brightening. I recommend keeping the rest of your face simple and clean when wearing this color. This is definitely attention seeking, LOL!

Lip Swatch! I'm only wearing Grandma. I'm planning doing more lip swatches in the future, but I was in a hurry that day. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this color! I would MARRY it if I could! Also, please ignore that stupid little black bristle on my lips. Stupid lip brush.

















Overall, I STRONGLY recommend EVERYONE go and try some. Get at least one! I really recommend Grandma, Pageant, and Melange. If you could only get one though, I really recommend Melange.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. I LOVE "Anime" lip tar!!!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 23, 2009)

Occ skin airbrush foundation swatches 

in bottles: Y0,Y1,Y2,Y3,Y4,Y5


----------



## Karuzela (Mar 7, 2010)

Swatches on lips! (If I can I will replace the photos with better ones later!)





hush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hush mixed with anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








anime


----------



## Aru89 (May 30, 2010)

NSFW




PEGEANT




ANIME




GRANDMA




MELANGE


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 22, 2010)

Tarred + Memento = A "mauve-y" purple color. Something close to the Plum lip tar.
I actually had more tarred than memento, but the FLASH shows it as a bright color.











Vintage + Anime = a deep berry color. Depending on how much anime you use...











Anime+ Safety orange+ uber = an odd but wearable color. Not coral nor brown..


----------



## Aru89 (Oct 25, 2010)

updated with my entire collection


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoochie!!


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

​ 

​ Pageant, Hoochie, Butch, Pretty Boy, Anime, Melange, Trollop, Queen, NSFW​


----------

